# GOLD COAST | Epsilon at The Star Residences | 215m | 705ft | 63 fl | U/C



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

The two glass towers towards the left are now under construction. The shorter one is 180m and will house the Dorsett Hotel Gold Coast. It is currently about 75% complete. The taller one on the left is Epsilon and has just started construction. They are part of The Star Casino integrated resort complex. The masterplan includes three more towers in the future.


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

_*Development Gold Coast: Construction begins on The Star casino’s $400m 63-storey Broadbeach super tower*

Construction of a giant $400 million, 63-storey super tower has begun on the Gold Coast, with promises it will help solve a major weekend parking shortage once the waterside site is completely transformed.

STAR Gold Coast is adding a 300-bay car parking facility as it begins construction of its new 63-storey, $400 million super tower.

Workers have begun piling works on the foundations of The Star’s unnamed “tower 2” on the southeastern side of Broadbeach Island before the next stage of the building starts in June.

It will feature the Star’s fourth hotel and nearly 460 residential units.

Project director Jaime Cali said the new carpark would be built within a six-level podium of the new tower which will include more than 300 spaces._

No Cookies | Gold Coast Bulletin


----------



## TyraNoah (May 20, 2021)

The beginning of an Era. And transformation. The architects and designers behind all these must be the masterminds. Can't wait to take a tour!


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 9









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 19 (on the right)









peterguttridge


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Top 20 Gold Coast Development Projects*


> *The Star Gold Coast*
> 
> The Star Entertainment Group’s $2-billion mixed-use residential and hotel towers at Broadbeach Island are well under way.
> 
> ...











Top 20 Gold Coast Development Projects


A number of city-shaping development projects have made to our inaugural list for the Gold Coast. Find out which projects have made the grade…




www.theurbandeveloper.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Looks like it's the U/C building on the far left.

8/28

Beach snapshot by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 29









Gold Coast, Australia by Milenko Milin on 500px


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/14

80W_9164 by Lox Pix, on Flickr

80W_9586 by Lox Pix, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Gold Coast development: Building boom saving city’s shattered economy *
September 22, 2021 
Gold Coast Bulletin _Excerpt_ 

NEW development and infrastructure will inject $5.2 billion into the economy helping boost employment to record levels despite the pandemic, a new report reveals.

The $5.2bn in projects is responsible for more than 13 per cent of the Gold Coast’s entire economy, helping prop up the city despite tourism shedding one in five jobs since mid-2020.

The latest Colliers International Gold Coast Snapshot report out this week reveals the development industry is underwriting the city Covid recovery, with tourists still unable to visit the city.

Colliers Gold Coast director Steven King said the city was bouncing back faster than expected across certain sectors despite the huge impact on tourism.

...

Major projects either under construction or about to begin that the report cites are the $3.2 billion Skyridge – a Worongary mega-sub-division for 10,000 residents, the $1.5 billion first stage of the Coomera Connector, the $1.04 billion Broadbeach to Burleigh Light Rail Stage 3 extension, the M1 upgrade, the $500 million Queen Street Village Southport development and $800 million, two-tower Star expansion.

More : No Cookies | Gold Coast Bulletin


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-23 by abc










2022-03-07 via CULWULLA


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-19 by abc


----------

